# Steampunk Newbie: Help please?



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

check out the League of steam vids on youtube for some idea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEZOuV8lFlM


----------



## Varro252 (Nov 1, 2012)

I need to work on my steam punk costume as well but having trouble deciding what to do. I have seen some really good Ghostbuster steam punk costumes over the years of cons, pretty time consuming, expensive desing but when you get them right they look amazing!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I have some things on pinterest, but probably mostly female

http://pinterest.com/kel2242/steampunk/


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

It's been done before - which in no way means you shouldn't- so here are a ton of pics to get ideas from. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=steampunk+ghostbuster&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm doing a steampunk Ariel this year to go to Disneyland in. Although than a dress and corset I dyed, I was a little lost. The links from this post helped me as well. The Ghostbuster costume looks awesome. I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Do a youtube search for Airship Isabella, they have a video of a panel for DiY Steampunk. And Threadbanger on youtube also posted a video with links to a lot of great Steampunk DIY tutorials. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAAPr8DUGhs


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

bookmarked


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Last Year I made a steampunk costume for my partner, I added LED's to make it more noticeable and also a Plasma screen. All the stuff I used to create the basic structures for the backpack and hat where found in thrift stores (old clocks, feathers, gears, small vials, brass fixings, Old School CD box for backpack). The LED's I got from Ebay, the costume is pretty much basic long coat, boots, and bonnet. This year I'm making him a steampunk armature (sort of steampunk cyborg), should be fun. Here's some pics so you know what it looked like.


----------

